# class expected



## javanoob88 (28. Nov 2009)

Hallo, 
bin nun schon des oefteren ueber diesen Fehler gestolpert und habe kA, was ich falsch mache...
Hier mal ein kurzes Stueck Code


```
class Complex {

	public static void main(String [] args) {

	double real = 0;
	double imaginary = 0;

	Complex (double real, double imaginary) {

	this.real = real;
	this.imaginary = imaginary;
	}

	Complex ComplexNumber = new Complex (2, 3)

	Terminal.println("Realteil: "+real+"Imganinaerteil: "+imaginary+);

	}
}
```
Also ich dachte, es waere guter Stil, wenn ich erst die Attribute implementiere, diese dann dem Konstruktor uebergebe und anschliessend mein Objekt erzeuge...was mach ich denn nun hier falsch? ???:L
Danke schon ein mal ;D


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2009)

Deine Klammersetzung ist falsch. Ein Konstruktor wird nicht *in* einer Methode definiert.


----------



## faetzminator (28. Nov 2009)

Du schreibst momentan alles in der Main Methode. So sollte es aussehen:

```
class Complex {
    public static void main(String [] args) {
        Complex complex = new Complex (2, 3);
        Terminal.println("Realteil: " + complex.real + "Imganinaerteil: " + complex.imaginary);
    }

    double real;
    double imaginary;

    Complex (double real, double imaginary) {
        this.real = real;
        this.imaginary = imaginary;
    }
}
```

Ja, und nebst der Klammern hattest du in println() am Schluss ein +. Nach dem Konstruktoraufruf hattest du kein ; und in println() wolltest du auf nicht vorhandene Variablen zugreifen.


----------



## javanoob88 (28. Nov 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank erstmal...
Nur dachte ich, dass man erst die Attribute implementieren, dann Konstruktor setzen, dann Objekt erzeugen und diesem Attribute uebergeben soll...
Woher weiss denn das Objekt, was es mit den Werten (hier 2,3) anfangen soll? Kommt doch erst unten oder spielt die Reihenfolge hier gar keine Rolle?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Nov 2009)

Die spielt hier gar keine Rolle. Nur innerhalb von Methoden ist die Reihenfolge der Anweisungen wichtig.


----------

